# 19?? Elgin Oriole



## bentwoody66 (Mar 21, 2009)

This is my latest project. Thanks Dad, Flattire, and anyone who contributed parts for this. Check it out, the cat almost has dinner!!!!


 The serial number is S35245


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 22, 2009)

bicycles in the livingroom,
ya been around
me too long. hehehe
those rims look good.


----------

